# Need: HT-20 Snowcaster



## cbeans007 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello everyone!

What a great source of knowledge this site offers! I am in desperate need of a snowblower attachment for my newly purchased Bolen's HT-20.

Any options are appreciated!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! It's a long shot, but you might mention your physical location as this might help you out.


----------



## cbeans007 (Dec 9, 2011)

Great point. I am in Upstate NY (Syracuse) and the snow is starting to fly pretty good. I am willing to pay $$ and travel a bit. I am specifically looking for a single stage (model #18042, 18044,18100, or 18103) and need the mount, lift arms and pto shaft......I know, asking for the world right!!!!

Anyways - Anyone with any leads or items would be appreciated.

Thanks!!!!


----------

